# 1964/65 Sky Blue Deluxe Stingray



## 60sstuff (Feb 21, 2022)

Here is a young man with his New Sky Blue J39-6 Stingray and transistor radio.
You can see the “white plastic protective cap” still on the kick stand.

I’ve owned this M4 (Dec. 7, 1964) for 15 years and was very fortunate to also get several photos that have stayed with this bike since new.
Factory Original paint, screens, decals, chrome, pedals, tires and perfect white tufted Stingray saddle.

Frame = M4
Fork = 12-4
Front axle = Z-64 with silver cadmium bearing cones.
Crank = SW-3-64
Born with dated tires.
Stem - MAX HT, handlebar has the mild bends.

There is one small area of paint touch-up above the kick stand.
Possible corrosion caused by an animal years ago?

There’s nothing quite like the marbling found in the Schwinn Factory Paint, which takes years to develop.

Chris


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 21, 2022)

wow,wow,wow,wow,wow


----------



## indycycling (Feb 21, 2022)

speechless......


----------



## nick tures (Feb 21, 2022)

oh my ........


----------



## PatsBikes (Feb 21, 2022)

Beautiful, Beautiful, survivor sting ray!! Has to be one of the best in existence....thanks for posting.
My one question is what happened to the kid sitting on this bike in the pictures?
Makes no sense? Looks like the bike never got used/enjoyed after those pictures were taken?
Must have been very special to have been so well preserved all these years....
I woke up to a solo polo, flamboyant lime, slick tired stingray Dec. 25th 1963...lucky kid
It sure didn't look like this one in one years time of use, or should I say abuse!  LOL...
Anyway thanks again for sharing...Wish it was hanging on my wall... Best Regards,  Pat


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 22, 2022)

PatsBikes said:


> what happened to the kid sitting on this bike in the pictures?



He never left the house again after his buddies saw him in that sweater hahahaha


----------



## 60sstuff (Feb 22, 2022)

PatsBikes said:


> Beautiful, Beautiful, survivor sting ray!! Has to be one of the best in existence....thanks for posting.
> My one question is what happened to the kid sitting on this bike in the pictures?
> Makes no sense? Looks like the bike never got used/enjoyed after those pictures were taken?
> Must have been very special to have been so well preserved all these years....
> ...



Pat,

Most all of my Stingray collection is made up of seldom used Factory Survivors.

I have no idea who this boy is, or where he is from. I will say he looks big for this Stingray.
The main reason which I have been told by the various parties I’ve purchased Stingrays from, was the boy was too big for the Stingray, so it typically was stashed in the corner of the garage, basement or attic.

I received a New ‘66 Violet Deluxe Stingray when I was 12 years old.
Within a couple of years I did a rattle can in fluorescent green (without removing the chrome fenders, wheels, seat, etc).
I recall doing a quick spray blast, letting it dry and back on the streets. That’s the last I remember of that ‘66.

You were a lucky kid back on Christmas of ‘63.
Don't you wish you had that bike today as it was presented back then = $$$$.

Thanks, Chris


----------



## 60sstuff (Feb 22, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> He never left the house again after his buddies saw him in that sweater hahahaha



Paul,

That‘s a valid point, but from the looks of this guy, I think he could handle his buddies.

Someone should have bought him a Varsity instead, as he’s too big for this bike.

Who knows, maybe it wasn’t his bike? But it’s being preserved by me now.

Thanks, Chris.


----------



## Livmojoe (Feb 22, 2022)

Chris @60sstuff , just wanted to say thank you.  I'm stoked, as I'm sure others are as well, that you're sharing these amazing crystal-clear hi-res photos of your bikes.  Just absolute stunning examples of early Sting Rays.  I also love the intricate (dated) details with actual manufacturer documentation showing when colors or options were first introduced and/or discontinued.  Super good stuff.  Keep em coming.  I keep waiting for the infamous striped bed sheet to make an appearance 😜


----------



## bicyclebuff (Feb 22, 2022)

You should try to find a radio on ebay and display it with the bike, cool bike for sure


----------



## mrg (Feb 22, 2022)

PatsBikes said:


> Beautiful, Beautiful, survivor sting ray!! Has to be one of the best in existence....thanks for posting.
> My one question is what happened to the kid sitting on this bike in the pictures?
> Makes no sense? Looks like the bike never got used/enjoyed after those pictures were taken?
> Must have been very special to have been so well preserved all these years....
> ...




Great memory but a little fuzzy, no slicks in 63.


----------



## John Gailey (Feb 23, 2022)

mrg said:


> Great memory but a little fuzzy, no slicks in 63.



Don't know how to get out of this but responding to where the kid went to not have trashed this bike.

By the look of his age in 1964, he may have gone to fight in the Vietnam War.


----------



## 60sstuff (Feb 23, 2022)

Here are all the photos that were included when I purchased this Sky Blue M4.

Looks like granny’s, pops in the door, a couple of dogs and a Schwinn (double your pleasure) tandem.
I wonder if the ladies were riding that tandem?


----------



## bicyclebuff (Feb 23, 2022)

In my opinion that adds value to the bike,Back in the day my dad had  all our pics turned into slides and we would all watch them on a screen projected by a slide projector,,sometimes the story is as good as the bike,thanks for sharing those


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Feb 23, 2022)

Probably got his license and started chasing tail


----------



## jrcarz (Feb 23, 2022)

WOW!!


----------



## 60sstuff (Feb 25, 2022)

A couple New Sky Blue Stingrays, with matching outfits.

The photo is dated ‘65 and shows two short frames.
Deluxe on the left.
Super Deluxe on the right.


----------



## 64jmb (Feb 26, 2022)

Wow great pictures! My guess on the really nice blue 64 deluxe that area looks like OK, Kansas or TX is just a good guess. Not anywhere in the west I imagine. And my guess he did not ride that bike much at all is a good guess as well. But great photos! Always nice to see OEM stuff like that. I have a 65 lime Stingray 3 speed deluxe myself all OEM original and all dated 65 including the tires and I ride mine, it is in about a 7 cond, from OK, no rust at all, bright paint still to, from Wheel-0-rama in OK City.


----------



## 60sstuff (Feb 26, 2022)

64jmb said:


> Wow great pictures! My guess on the really nice blue 64 deluxe that area looks like OK, Kansas or TX is just a good guess. Not anywhere in the west I imagine. And my guess he did not ride that bike much at all is a good guess as well. But great photos! Always nice to see OEM stuff like that. I have a 65 lime Stingray 3 speed deluxe myself all OEM original and all dated 65 including the tires and I ride mine, it is in about a 7 cond, from OK, no rust at all, bright paint still to, from Wheel-0-rama in OK City.
> 
> View attachment 1577871



64jmb,

I remember that name from years back.

Cool Lime trigger. What is the month of your bike?

Does it have a decal like the one I posted of an Original Black Stingray from those down south dealers?

Thanks, Chris


----------



## 64jmb (Feb 26, 2022)

Hey Chris, Yes it does, same dealer August 1965! My whole bike is 65, the tires, rear hub, axle, crank, forks all of it. All OEM unrestored.


----------



## nick tures (Feb 26, 2022)

64jmb said:


> Hey Nice bike !! and bronco aswell !!


----------



## 64jmb (Feb 27, 2022)

Thanks Nick! Appreciate it!


----------



## nick tures (Feb 27, 2022)

64jmb said:


> Thanks Nick! Appreciate it!



Your welcome !


----------



## 60sstuff (Feb 28, 2022)

Livmojoe said:


> Chris @60sstuff , just wanted to say thank you.  I'm stoked, as I'm sure others are as well, that you're sharing these amazing crystal-clear hi-res photos of your bikes.  Just absolute stunning examples of early Sting Rays.  I also love the intricate (dated) details with actual manufacturer documentation showing when colors or options were first introduced and/or discontinued.  Super good stuff.  Keep em coming.  I keep waiting for the infamous striped bed sheet to make an appearance 😜



Hey John (Livmojoe),

Here ya go, look familiar?

My old backdrop from a couple decades ago.
Two Original Super Deluxe’s that I have since sold. L4 Coppertone and a M4 Red.


----------



## Livmojoe (Mar 1, 2022)

^^^^ Ha, there's the ol' thrift store striped bed sheet.  Funny those pics used to be hi-res back in the day.


----------



## Nashman (Mar 8, 2022)

60sstuff said:


> Paul,
> 
> That‘s a valid point, but from the looks of this guy, I think he could handle his buddies.
> 
> ...



Maybe he just stole it?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 9, 2022)

Nashman said:


> Maybe he just stole it?




Are you kidding me? With those two old school looking Euro-tank style grandmothers around. They do not look like they would put up with that sort of nonsense. Regardless of his size they would smack the stuffing out of him if they are anything like my Grandma's


----------



## Dbike (Mar 13, 2022)

That bike in the first photo I would be afraid to ride. It looks so good I would want to keep it that way. That's why I prefer to ride bikes with some flaws/blemishes.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Mar 28, 2022)

I was just looking at your post with the Green ones thinking "I like the blue Stingrays better" and here we are.


----------



## GTBruiser (Apr 8, 2022)

I'm floored....and drooling.


----------



## Openroll (Apr 9, 2022)

New member here.  So Howdy!  All I can say is yikes!!!  I was 6 when that was new, and I remember that bike well.  My Aunt and Uncle, who were only a few years older than me, showed up at the house with lime and violet stingrays.  Beautiful!!  Jealous!!  By then I was completly brainwashed by Captain Kangaroo.  "Schwinn Bikes are Best"


----------



## nick tures (Apr 9, 2022)

Openroll said:


> New member here.  So Howdy!  All I can say is yikes!!!  I was 6 when that was new, and I remember that bike well.  My Aunt and Uncle, who were only a few years older than me, showed up at the house with lime and violet stingrays.  Beautiful!!  Jealous!!  By then I was completly brainwashed by Captain Kangaroo.  "Schwinn Bikes are Best"



welcome to the cabe !


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 10, 2022)

Nice one!! How do I read the circle/dots dating marks on the tire? I don’t remember


----------



## 60sstuff (Jun 15, 2022)

Three Sky Blue J-39 short frame Survivors.

An M4, CA, DA.
The last two are up for grabs on auction.

Notice how these 3 Stingrays have the tufted seat clamped in the forward position, whereas the factory catalog shows the seat clamped to the rearward setting.
The swinging of this seat clamp allows about an 1-1/4’’ shift in the seat.


----------



## 60sstuff (Dec 31, 2022)

Here ya go Tom (vastingray).

M4 Sky Blue J39 with tufted Stingray saddle and high loop from day one.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Dec 31, 2022)

Outstanding, simply Outstanding!


----------

